
Social Security Not Keeping Up with Seniors' Rising Costs - 6stringmerc
http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/05/07/social-security-not-keeping-up-with-seniors-rising-costs.html
======
existencebox
This blatantly seemed like an advertisement for HR 1902, so I pulled up the
bill, full text here: [https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-
bill/1902...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-
bill/1902/text)

While I was able to pull out some really key bits \- Personal SS tax/employer
SS tax up from 6.2-7.4% \- Self employed up from 12.4-14.8%

so much of the text is just.... noise. There are useful bits in there but I
feel like I'd need to whiteboard out a fucking diagram just to make sense of
it. Since I assume this is intentional I'd be curious if anyone with a better
nose for things can elucidate what the key points I'm missing are, since at
this point (at the risk of taking an opposing point to what is ostensibly a
"nice ideal") it seems to be just another push to supplement elderly benefits
at the cost of the existing worker, rather than a more holistic strategy.

(as an aside; the whole CPI-* index choice thing seems like its own sort of
P-hacking. Perhaps not in this case since E->elderly->relevant, but having
read up on how much these indices are shifted/restructured/how many there are,
it speaks to the data engineer in me to the end of "I can pick an index to say
whatever I want it to, and I'm sure the index writers are doing the same")

